# Bolivian Rams and Cories



## klopek (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay this may be a dumb question but I'm still in the stocking planning stage so here it goes:

Is this a good mix or will they they compete for floorspace? My footprint is (100 x 40 x 50 cm) (39.4 X 15.8 x 19.7 in.) and my tank is heavily planted. Current residents are 7 lemon tetras tank has been running for just over a month now and I'd like to start to add more fish.

Thanks.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

they will be fine


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

They will be a great mix as Bolivains are pretty much some of the less aggressive cichlids out there in my opinion.


----------



## Psittac (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 75g (18in x 48in footprint) and theres 6 cories and two dwarf cichlids in the tank and theres no issues. Given the footprint of your tank (39in x 15.8in?) you might have crowding but at the worst they will be closer to eachother, I couldn't imagine them fighting with one another.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

They would more than likely get along. Rams like to eat food off of the substrate. I never had a bottom feeder with them because the rams do such a good job of eating any leftovers.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

The only factor that would stop me keeping large groups of corydoras with Bolivians (or any fish really) is if you intend to breed the Bolivians - corydoras are voracious little egg and fry eaters that will swarm the nursery pit during the night....

Apart from that, no good reason why not - smaller numbers of corydoras can be housed with breeding Bolivians but do expect to lose some fry occasionally.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

blairo1 said:


> The only factor that would stop me keeping large groups of corydoras with Bolivians (or any fish really) is if you intend to breed the Bolivians - corydoras are voracious little egg and fry eaters that will swarm the nursery pit during the night....


I agree 100%. I lost an entire clutch of Bolivian fry to a little cory and tetra street gang...


----------



## klopek (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your advice it is much appreciated. My intent is to have an interesting tank to look at....planted with a S.A. theme and not to intentionally breed them. I really never considered Bolivians until until I joined this forum which piqued my interest in them.

So given the size of my footprint what would you suggest? Add both or just stick with the Bolivians? And what kind of numbers should I consider
I have 7 lemon tetras in there right now and plan to get about 10 or so Rummynose today.....then in a month or so I plan on getting the Bolivians. Here is a photo of my tank, it is from week 1 but it has been running for just over a month now.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Add both Bolivians and cories? Is that what you mean?

That is what I would do, if you aren't interested in breeding.

Should they spawn, they might actually fend the other fish off until the fry are free swimming (in about 6-7 days from the actual spawn) and you might get away with siphoning off the fry into another tank, if you decide you want to try to raise some.

I can tell you this, though...They grow so slowly...And need baby brine shrimp for a good start!

The tank looks amazing! You did a good job on it!


----------



## samericantank82 (Nov 5, 2008)

i adore bolivian rams, they seems so cute. may i suggest you want to go with a nice large school of pygmy cory. they are nano fish and really cute. say around 8 of them would be really nice. they look cool in large number lining up to vacuum the substrate. though they are small, they dont get eaten or hurt by the rams.


----------



## klopek (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey,

Thank you all for your replies. This is my first venture to cichlids and I find this site just super for all the informed advice. Instead of buying the rummy nose tetras as planned I got 6 lovely little Bolivians. They are about 1 to 1.5 inches in length and are slowly checking out their new digs. I've got tons of plants and 3 large pieces of driftwood for them to slowly stake out thier territories. Right now there are 7 lemon tetras swimming about to make my Bolivians feel safe and secure. I'm going to hold off on the Cories for now, but I do like the idea of the pygmy cory...

Frank


----------



## klopek (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of one..










Man it's not easy to take pictures of fish...they keep on moving....ha ha....I took about a million shots and all I can get is a tail.....just kidding of course...I'll post photos of my new guys over at the BRC club post...

Frank


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

:lol:


----------

